# Rant thread: share your grievances



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 7, 2021)

Consider this a quiet, refined place where you can say what is on your mind. Had a bad day? Need a place to BM your boss or share a random thought? 

This would be the place to do it. 

Get your shit off, but remember to follow the rules (aka don't get banned). 

@Muhammad Ali you can sticky if enough people (do we have those anymore?) show interest

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 7, 2021)

I'll start: all the sane people in the world flash on F. it is a scientifically proven fact that sociopaths flash on D or S. 

those people need to be named and shamed.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Get your shit off


i do that in the bathroom

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 7, 2021)

When I say "See ya" and start walking away, don't keep talking to me.

Jesus.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm trying to get promoted at work because I need the money AND because I'm more than capable of the promotional position.

I don't even get an interview because I haven't been with the company long enough (it's been around 10 months), but I'm close to the years of experience required for the position (I have 4 years, position requires 5). However the company needs more people for that position, so I figured they'd at least give me a chance by interviewing me, but nope.

I'm already pretty much unofficially doing the tasks of the promoted position, but I don't get the benefits (like compensation and title). Yet I see others who are much worse than me at the job with the position I want and it pisses me off. I ranted about it to one of my project managers.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Ashi (Oct 7, 2021)

No shade to anybody who orders this when they go to starbucks, but any drink with the vanilla weet cream cold foam just tilts me


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 8, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I'm trying to get promoted at work because I need the money AND because I'm more than capable of the promotional position.
> 
> I don't even get an interview because I haven't been with the company long enough (it's been around 10 months), but I'm close to the years of experience required for the position (I have 4 years, position requires 5). However the company needs more people for that position, so I figured they'd at least give me a chance by interviewing me, but nope.
> 
> I'm already pretty much unofficially doing the tasks of the promoted position, but I don't get the benefits (like compensation and title). Yet I see others who are much worse than me at the job with the position I want and it pisses me off. I ranted about it to one of my project managers.



Rage quit. Make them hire one more person.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2021)

and what's the deal with airline food?


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> and what's the deal with airline food?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 8, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Rage quit. Make them hire one more person.


Haha I've thought about that. But alas there is no good jobs around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 8, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Haha I've thought about that. But alas there is no good jobs around.


I'm not sure what it is but the rigid inflexibility and obvious problems in so many workplaces has gotten significantly worse this last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 8, 2021)

not grievance but also anxiety in general

didnt get a raise like in 6 yrs... my salary now is lower than minimum wage... but tbh it is still enough and i can save up if i worked at project site, my salary simply got doubled + i good lunch/food money.

my wife in other city is entering 2 mo old pregnancy of 2nd child, she eat rarely, barely eat anything.

also i dont really want 2nd child. i dont feell ready financially. i have to work harder, while my salary is shit level.it depress me tbh. i also afraid if something would go wrong, like sickness or autism or something due to i do have mild one, my 1st daughter seems healty and isnt on the spectrum (tho she 4yo is still cant speak properly). im afraid that my luck is run out and draw short straw on my 2nd child.

i dont want to get an abortion. pretty sure she dont want it, i dont want to force her. it is hard to live without having control. being anxious, being afraid to get unlucky.

damn i should have pulled out, she said it was safe day.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 9, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I'm trying to get promoted at work because I need the money AND because I'm more than capable of the promotional position.
> 
> I don't even get an interview because I haven't been with the company long enough (it's been around 10 months), but I'm close to the years of experience required for the position (I have 4 years, position requires 5). However the company needs more people for that position, so I figured they'd at least give me a chance by interviewing me, but nope.
> 
> I'm already pretty much unofficially doing the tasks of the promoted position, but I don't get the benefits (like compensation and title). Yet I see others who are much worse than me at the job with the position I want and it pisses me off. I ranted about it to one of my project managers.



is it possible to look for other jobs? 

some people i know went from earning a 50-60k salary and jumping to 100k+ in three years just jumping around between jobs. they always tell the new employer they earned 20k more than what they were actually being paid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 9, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> is it possible to look for other jobs?
> 
> some people i know went from earning a 50-60k salary and jumping to 100k+ in three years just jumping around between jobs. they always tell the new employer they earned 20k more than what they were actually being paid.


It's possible, but not optimal. I've already switched twice in the last year.

You are right though, my salary jumps have been good switching jobs. And I always pretend I'm making more than I am so that i can negotiate higher pay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2021)

I was under a bit of press today. I went to the movies with a friend, drank mamosas, and then had to come back and do work .


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 22, 2021)

Been unlucky in finding a place to move to. The property I'm currently on was recently sold and the new landlord made it very clear that they do not want me as a tenant by basically refusing to even acknowledge my existence lol anyway today they cut my water and I don't even have a way to get in contact with them 
People are fun and so nice!


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 22, 2021)

Son Of Man said:


> Been unlucky in finding a place to move to. The property I'm currently on was recently sold and the new landlord made it very clear that they do not want me as a tenant by basically refusing to even acknowledge my existence lol anyway today they cut my water and I don't even have a way to get in contact with them
> People are fun and so nice!



How is that even allowed? Where do you live, that sounds illegal to me. 

Why does he hate you? Behind on the rent? Trashed the place? Shagged his wife?


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 22, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How is that even allowed? Where do you live, that sounds illegal to me.
> 
> Why does he hate you? Behind on the rent? Trashed the place? Shagged his wife?


Yes it's illegal. I'm in California 
Tbh idk what her issue is. She came over to see the house weeks ago after purchasing it and was upset/annoyed that I didn't have all of my belongings in moving boxes even though I had already paid for a month of rent. The issue I have is that she doesn't even want to talk to me to figure things out. She is acting like I am a squatter and refusing to even acknowledge me. I was led into a false sense of comfort by my old landlord and he had said that she would be carrying on as he had things but that's obviously not the case. Like bruh just talk to me I exist I am a person I am alive lol wtf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 24, 2021)

i'm so pissed off

i hate when friends get you entangled in their problems, and then refuse to do anything about it. and you end up having to watch someone you care about suffering when the solution is at hand. it's a special kind of torture. i haven't slept all night. i'm just so fucking mad.

to add extra spice to this night, my stupid fire alarm is chirping every 2 minutes. i haven't been able to make time to buy new batteries and change them because of the above issue

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2021)

Why can't you just ignore them?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'm so pissed off
> 
> i hate when friends get you entangled in their problems, and then refuse to do anything about it. and you end up having to watch someone you care about suffering when the solution is at hand. it's a special kind of torture. i haven't slept all night. i'm just so fucking mad.
> 
> to add extra spice to this night, my stupid fire alarm is chirping every 2 minutes. i haven't been able to make time to buy new batteries and change them because of the above issue


From what I read it's fair to say you're a pretty empathic person, however I think it's best you set limiters so that your ability to care for others doesn't encroach on your own peace of mind or sanity, otherwise you might grow to resent those very people you care about overtime.

When situations like that happen again I'd say lend your ears but don't dwell on their issue_s,_ you can provide help as usual _(while being careful to not be taken advantage of)_ -- but ultimately your friends must develop the maturity to self-assess, in addition to rudimentary problem resolution skills to get out of binds.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2021)

Today I felt like the hours rolled by.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Today I felt like the hours rolled by.


isnt that good?


ot.
i usually/often get leg cramps when i work harder / walk furter tham usual

its 3-4am legs hurt got cramps. shit


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2021)

wibisana said:


> isnt that good?
> 
> 
> ot.
> ...



Nah I had  a lot of work to do.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 26, 2021)

my neck aches

otherwise life is good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 27, 2021)

wibisana said:


> not grievance but also anxiety in general
> 
> didnt get a raise like in 6 yrs... my salary now is lower than minimum wage... but tbh it is still enough and i can save up if i worked at project site, my salary simply got doubled + i good lunch/food money.
> 
> ...


Shit that sounds rough. How often do you see each other? It also sounds rough on her.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 27, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Shit that sounds rough. How often do you see each other? It also sounds rough on her.


in average, once in 2 or 3 mo
now i had accept it. it is what it is, i just have to be grateful with 2nd child. still my wife now still sick, idk after we found out she was pregnant she got ill and not feeling very well. it is her 2nd mo. hope she will be alright. i cant be with her, this project is at peak progress


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 27, 2021)

My grievances:

Not enough belly for the amount of food I want to try


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My grievances:
> 
> Not enough belly for the amount of food I want to try


just make another tube leading to an artificial stomach for double the enjoyment
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 27, 2021)

i take back all of the bad things i said about one piece

no anime has ever made me laugh out loud before this one.

respect 

@lolRaiden you forgot to do the thing ;_;

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i take back all of the bad things i said about one piece
> 
> no anime has ever made me laugh out loud before this one.
> 
> respect


What was the biggest deterrent for you and what made you have a change of heart ? 

I'll be honest, the author's writing in the second part of the manga takes a bit of a dive but the first part has golden moments throughout and well worth the read. 

How far have you got into it ? 


On topic: 
Had a plantar fasciitis after over doing it on a new leg workout about 2½ weeks ago, I can finally walk perfectly but completely missed out on a golden opportunity to go visit my favorite hiking spots during Fall's foliage color change and take photos of the scenery. Most of the leaves in my area have already fallen off, so yea, kind of upsetting. Better luck next year.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 29, 2021)

Stringer said:


> What was the biggest deterrent for you and what made you have a change of heart ?
> 
> I'll be honest, the author's writing in the second part of the manga takes a bit of a dive but the first part has golden moments throughout and well worth the read.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well, i'm watching the anime and the first few episodes were just silly. it seemed as though luffy could beat anyone up, and zoro could heal from life threatening knife wounds with a nap. it's hard to get into the series when the characters seem to have no limitations. also, the first few fights dragged on for too many episodes and i hated buggy and usopp lol

i started enjoying the series more once luffy was defeated by crocodile in the alabasta arc (first fight where he is saved by robin), and during the sky island arc i really grew to love the rest of the straw hats. by the time we got to the end of sky island, where they broke out of that navy prison, i was laughing out loud at the stupid things luffy/zoro would do. 

things really picked up during the water 7 arc, and the fight between luffy/usopp had me in my feels. i also didn't expect them to lose the going merry, so that came as a shock. i'm now at the thriller bark arc, and it's perfect for Halloween. in the naruto series, naruto was known for being "unpredictable" but it never rang true to me. luffy on the other hand? there's no saying what he might do. 
this man actually just recruited a skeleton to his crew 

who are your fav characters? inb4 they're characters in later arcs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol glad you're enjoying yourself, Luffy has some funny moments in Thriller Bark. With this being a personal favorite

*Spoiler*: __ 



calmly puts the Zombie back in the grave, who the fuck does that shit 



Water 7, Alabasta and Skypiea arc are the holy trinity imo. Most of my favs are characters you've already seen at this point in the story: Aokiji _(as you can tell by my forum set)_, Zoro, Blackbeard, Robin, Jimbei, Mihawk, Brook & Perona. There's other characters I like but wouldn't call them favorites. How 'bout you ? And tell me which villain you liked the most so far as well.

When you're up to date come read telegrams posts, reading meme posts and seeing people getting triggered over their character getting trolled by the author is one of the perks of reading the series ngl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 31, 2021)

Stringer said:


> lol glad you're enjoying yourself, Luffy has some funny moments in Thriller Bark. With this being a personal favorite
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



what's your fav arc? hopefully something upcoming.

i'm enjoying thriller bark a lot though. had to laugh at how scared usopp, nami and chopper were compared to how luffy bullied cerberus and the zombies. 

I think my fav characters are luffy, mihawk, zoro, ace and shanks. someone already spoiled "what happens to ace" for me, but i'm hoping to get to that part of the series sometime soon. also dying to find out what the white piece of paper he gave to luffy was. 

best villain so far would have to be crocodile. eneru (enell?) was a good one too, but the fight with crocodile having two parts was pretty neat. without spoiling me, what are yours? inb4 you now can't tell me lol



> When you're up to date come read telegrams posts, reading meme posts and seeing people getting triggered over their character getting trolled by the author is one of the perks of reading the series ngl.



will do


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what's your fav arc? hopefully something upcoming.


For what it's worth the current arc is actually not that bad, there's some lingering narrative/storytelling issues but overall I'm enjoying it, especially the fights _(not sure if I'll still read consistently after the arc is over tho)_

My favorite arcs apart from the 3 mentioned before are: Sabaody Archipelago, Marineford and Return to Sabaody arc, so there's definitely still some great moments to look forward to in your immediate future



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'm enjoying thriller bark a lot though. had to laugh at how scared usopp, nami and chopper were compared to how luffy bullied cerberus and the zombies.
> 
> I think my fav characters are luffy, mihawk, zoro, ace and shanks. someone already spoiled "what happens to ace" for me, but i'm hoping to get to that part of the series sometime soon. also dying to find out what the white piece of paper he gave to luffy was.
> 
> best villain so far would have to be crocodile. eneru (enell?) was a good one too, but the fight with crocodile having two parts was pretty neat. without spoiling me, what are yours? inb4 you now can't tell me lol


Well look at that you got some taste, I like your collection of favs. Though I couldn't help but notice the lack female characters-- what's wrong, you don't like tits? 

Sir Crocodile is a certified boss, in a sea of often silly looking characters and villains, his swagger and menacing aura hit different. That final round with Luffy was sick.

Mine is a villain you've probably already seen, and he may or may not become even more important as you reach a certain point in the story. 

I'm sure you'll guess who I'm talking about soon enough, we'll talk about it when that time comes


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 1, 2021)

I want to rant about

- my family and their stupid never ending feud
- my ex-boyfriend who (for whatever reason) acts like a complete... shit... dumb... ....
- guys who show interest in you and start flirting, overwhelming you with cute and lovely messages, and than... suddenly stop
- friends who share their problems and you talk and talk and talk to them but they would never do anything about it
- (insert random stupid human behaviour here)

... BUT... I don't.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2021)

Stringer said:


> Well look at that you got some taste, I like your collection of favs. Though I couldn't help but notice the lack female characters-- what's wrong, you don't like tits?



I just didn't like the Nami and Robin "run away" arcs. If you have bad guys threatening to destroy your life, running away from the strongest person(people) you know doesn't make much sense to me. I like Robin a bit more than I do Nami, because Robin thought she was protecting the straw hats. Still, them running away from the group gave me anxiety and I couldn't enjoy the fights until they admitted they needed Luffy's help. None of the other characters have done that yet. In Usopp's case, he had a problem with the Captain and they duked it out so it made more sense than randomly disappearing. 

I think amongst the other straw hats, Sanji's back story was the most interesting to me. He kinda annoys me for not fighting back against women when the lives of his teammates are at risk though 

The character I've come around on the most is Usopp. His lying annoyed me, and him being afraid of his own shadow. But, I can't wait to see if he actually becomes a "brave warrior of the seas". Plus he's funny af. 

do you like _all _the straw hats? 



> Mine is a villain you've probably already seen, and he may or may not become even more important as you reach a certain point in the story.



blackbeard? lol 

i wanted luffy to beat his ass the moment he appeared on my screen lol


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2021)

Shinobu said:


> friends who share their problems and you talk and talk and talk to them but they would never do anything about it


Replace "friends" with "family" and get a level up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 2, 2021)

I didn't realise this became a One Piece hype thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 9, 2021)

I spent 25 minutes preparing and making some chicken yakisoba. And then after I dish it out onto a plate, I realise that it was the plate I had used to prepare the raw chicken. Fuck. I have no other food right now so I had to eat cereal for dinner


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 9, 2021)

My M-I-L

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 9, 2021)

People who bop their knees. 

Sit still you insane psychopath.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I spent 25 minutes preparing and making some chicken yakisoba. And then after I dish it out onto a plate, I realise that it was the plate I had used to prepare the raw chicken. Fuck. I have no other food right now so I had to eat cereal for dinner



Reminds me when I put salad on the same plate as food I'm about to reheat. Only to realise it right before I put it into the micro or oven. I'm notoriously absent minded, so that happens a lot sigh...


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2021)

It irritates me when how the behaviour of some family members change depending upon how much money I have.

Like those who wouldn't have sent a happy birthday message before now suddenly behave like my best friends just because I got a new job.

I have a large extended family so I end up encountering people like this alot.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Getting kinda tired of my three hour class lol.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 10, 2021)

any of you own a dyson hair dryer?

tell me it's not worth the money....

also am i blind what is this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 10, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> any of you own a dyson hair dryer?
> 
> tell me it's not worth the money....
> 
> also am i blind what is this



I don't but I have a Dyson vacuum cleaner. It's really good.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 10, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I don't but I have a Dyson vacuum cleaner. It's really good.



lol i bought it

it was actually out of stock but my local store had someone return one unopened 

time to find out myself if its worth the money

and yeah i've def heard good things about the vacuum.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 12, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol i bought it
> 
> it was actually out of stock but my local store had someone return one unopened
> 
> ...


Well, is it good??


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 12, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Well, is it good??



so far i've only tried the diffuser. it was okay. the most noteworthy thing is how quickly it dried my hair- about ten minutes vs 20-30 mins with my old blowdryer (t3). i'll probably give myself a blowout this weekend and be able to provide my complete opinion.

it's also light af, so i feel like my arms will get less tired while working on my hair 

i decided to buy it this time around because it's their 5 year anniversary or something and they've included 5 attachments rather than usual 3. also the new colorway is pretty neat (prussian blue i think?)

a solid 4/5 so far. taking a point away because for that price it should be doing my hair for me and filing my tax returns.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 13, 2021)

I ordered Burger King on uber and it was really shit. And they didn't bring the coke or the Ben and Jerry's either. Ruined my fucking day.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2021)

All you motherfuckers with  fast metabolisms can kiss my ass.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 14, 2021)

Latest girl I've been talking to and spent time on just told me she wants to live and work in Manhattan NYC. Which is a big no-go for me. NYC is too dang expensive and parts of it are very crappy.

A shame too, because I really liked her. Pretty much everything about her (personality, physically, spiritually). It's just that big deal breaker. I don't really wanna move out of the Philly area, other than suburbs down the line.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 15, 2021)

my director keeps holding unnecessary meetings with me. and it's over the simplest shit ever

the most annoying part is that i've been promoted and he keeps adding me to process change meetings. i don't even do that job anymore 

i'm so pissed and i have to now find it in my spirit to smile in this man's face and attend this useless meeting.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2021)

Welp, look like I have a hard case of Covid. My sister tested positive last week and I think I got it from her. I have pretty much all the symptoms. Feel like utter crap. And this ruins my week (no gym, no hanging out, feeling like crap all day)


----------

